
Managing Duplicated Code with Linked Editing - amichail
http://harmonia.cs.berkeley.edu/papers/toomim-linked-editing.pdf
======
tuukkah
I remember testing something like this 5 years ago. I think they should have
mentioned Lapis in the introduction instead of on the last page.

